# Jerky & cheese shipping safety question??



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey all, as the title says I need some help!  I have a nephew down in Guatemala that I'd like to send some smoked goodies to.  He will be down there for a couple years & loves smoked stuff.  However, of coarse I'm concerned bout the safety issue in shipping the stuff!  Likely would be jerky & summer sausage which has been cured.  But would cure #2 be better than #1 to use due to the shipping?  Would like to send some bresaola too. (Umai bresaola used cure #2).  Also would like to send some cheese, but again concerned bout safety.  I greatly appreciate the feedback!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 17, 2017)

Bump...


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 17, 2017)

Pretty sure Nepas sends those goodies to his family across the pond try pm him


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2017)

Yea, contact Rick.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 18, 2017)

Good luck!


----------

